# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Canard PC Hardware N°33 débarque en kiosque !

## Doc TB

À l'heure où vous lirez ces lignes, toute l'équipe de Canard PC Hardware profitera de luxueuses vacances au soleil tous frais payés. Par qui ? Par nos amis attachés de presse, qui se sont gentiment cotisés pour nous offrir un voyage somptueux All Inclusive à la hauteur des services rendus pendant l'année écoulée. C'est ainsi que je rédige ces quelques lignes dans un confortable hamac en toile de jute, tendu entre deux cheminées d'une charmante usine pétrochimique désaffectée de Tourcoing. Le soleil brille, malgré les quelques émanations des usines Seveso toutes proches, et la Jenlain éventée coule à flots. Mais oublions un peu l'opulence estivale pour en revenir au sommaire de notre nouveau numéro.

D'abord, nous vous avons concocté un gros dossier sur le commerce en ligne. Conseiller du matos, c'est bien, mais encore faut-il savoir où l'acheter ensuite. Et les critères sont nombreux. Après un point sur les différents revendeurs français, nous commençons évidemment par comparer leurs prix sur plusieurs semaines. Écarts, variations, disponibilités, promotions… vous saurez qui est vraiment le moins cher, et dans quelles proportions. Mais le prix ne fait pas tout, loin de là : aujourd'hui, ce sont les frais de port qui constituent le véritable nerf de la guerre. Et face à la gratuité quasi totale d'Amazon, les autres revendeurs appliquent des politiques bien différentes. Nous parlerons également des services premium, qui tentent justement de limiter ces frais tout en rendant le client captif, et des différents modes de livraison. Nous avons aussi testé les services avant-vente et après-vente (panne), la rétractation légale et même d'autres critères annexes comme la quantité de spam publicité reçue par e-mail après une commande. Puis nous aborderons le cas des marketplaces et des comparateurs de prix, avant de laisser Grand Maître B – notre avocat intraitable – répondre à vos questions légales. Vous trouverez également dans ce dossier les résultats de notre sondage (effectué sur Twitter et Facebook auprès de 1 047 lecteurs). Du lourd !

Nous avons ensuite enquêté sur la lumière bleue (qui suscite une polémique grandissante) auprès de nombreux experts scientifiques. À écouter les services marketing, elle provoquerait de la fatigue oculaire, des perturbations du rythme circadien, des dégâts rétiniens, la DMLA et même – si l'on en croit le fabricant de lunettes jaunasses Gunnar – le cancer. Nous verrons d'où vient la lumière bleue et pourquoi ses effets concernent particulièrement les LED. Puis nous nous intéresserons aux impacts biologiques sur la rétine et aux autres implications physiologiques. Nous finirons bien sûr par évaluer l'intérêt des lunettes "anti-lumière bleue" ainsi que des options dédiées des moniteurs et autres appareils mobiles, avec des mesures de spectre adéquates. De quoi faire la part des choses entre les réels problèmes de santé publique et l'esbroufe anxiogène destinée à vendre tout et n'importe quoi…

Ce nouveau Canard PC Hardware comprend aussi de nombreux dossiers annexes. Entre autres, un "Comment ça marche ?" sur le NVMe (l'avenir des SSD PCI Express), un guide sur la réalisation d'un eGPU maison, un historique des malwares et autres virus, une sélection de gamepads loufoques sortis au fil des âges, et même un test exclusif de la mémoire du futur : la Rambus ! Nous n'avons bien sûr pas fait l'impasse sur les tests : vous pourrez retrouver notre avis sur les Ryzen 5 et les Radeon RX de la série 500 (RX 550 à RX 580) chez AMD, ainsi que sur les SSD Optane et les nouveaux Core X chez Intel. Nous avons pu obtenir in extremis une plateforme LGA2066 accompagnée des deux nouveaux CPU Kaby Lake-X (Core i5 7640X et Core i7 7740X) et d'un Skylake-X (Core i9 7900X). D'autres tests sont également au programme, comme les AirPods d'Apple, des bidules connectés, une borne Wi-Fi PoE et plein d'autres produits passionnants (ou pas). En bref, n'oubliez pas votre Canard PC Hardware N°33 cet été !

----------


## gros_bidule

Très très bon numéro. Et bravo pour l'humour, vous vous êtes surpassés ce coup là. Et comme d'hab c'est un plaisir à lire  ::):

----------


## Ragondin

Sur quelle plateforme et quand va-t-on pouvoir se le procurer en dématérialisé?

----------


## Sby

Le dossier sur le commerce en ligne est *excellent*, super boulot merci!

----------


## moimadmax

Vous avez tapé fort pour l'illustration des airpods. Ça a fait ma journée.

----------


## Davonlin

Pas encore dispo en téléchargement ?  ::'(:

----------


## gros_bidule

Attends qu'ils fassent un kickstarter pour ça, et qu'ils terminent la version actuelle  ::ninja::

----------


## Davonlin

Ce troll :D

----------


## ducon

L’Air machin, là, j’ai d’abord pensé à un Air plug.

----------


## sedrik

En espérant le trouver rapidement sur e-presse  ::(:

----------


## Dandu

> En espérant le trouver rapidement sur e-presse


Pour être clair : non. Les magazines ne sont plus distribués sur ePresse (ou en numérique en général) actuellement.

Pour Canard PC, le site remplace les éditions numériques classiques. Pour Canard PC Hardware, une solution arrive, mais pas tout de suite.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Pour les gamepads, il manque celui de "Steel Battalion" !
Je sais, c'est un "multijoystick", mais il y a bien celui des trains...

PS : L'optane dans les configs de canard, c'est pour quand, svp ?

----------


## R_K

Vous êtes sur que la souris pour SNES est sorti en 2007? ^^

----------


## gros_bidule

Remarque : il y a pas mal de mots qui sont collés (manque un espace).
Si Dandu est payé au signe, il s'est fait enfler. Lalalaaa  ::):

----------


## ducon

D’ailleurs, on dit une espace en typographie (ça permet de gratter 0,01¢).

----------


## ERISS

p36-37 ça m'a l'air une grosse connerie cette course aux cores, quelle utilité? à part faire radiateur électrique l'hiver
EDIT: ah oui c'est ce qui est expliqué p10, j'avais pas encore lu ça

----------


## ERISS

Lol l'encadré Collusion p45. Un peu d'éthique 15 mois après la vente (et, coïncidence, just'après quelques articles récents du Virus Informatique).
"Nous ne sommes pas tout à fait indépendants, mais ne vous inquiétez pas, nous le sommes totalement." Et pour le prouver nous allons supprimer dorénavant toutes pubs, directe ou pas, quant à nos détenteurs, que les choses soient claires et sans ambiguïté.

----------


## ced86

Juste un retour le CPC hardware N°33.

ya a un très bon dossier sur la lumière bleue et sur les vendeurs en ligne ; j'ai appris plein de trucs et j'ai donc souscrit mon mois gratuit Amazon prime pour les soldes ! 
En outre, la new sur le Nike+ est mettre en avant !


Enfin, je reviens aussi sur un truc qui me turlupine dans les config de canard : j'ai acheté un Canhard XI  à 1100€ en Dec 2011.

j'avais repéré une progressive montée du prix à 1200€ (ajout SDD / inflation....) mais là, on atteint *1400€ !!!!* dans ce n°.
le but d'une Canhard était de jouer convenablement pour grosso-modo 1000€.

Alors oui le prix de ram a explosé ; on est passé à 16Go au lieu de 8Go mais je comprend vraiment pas la passage d'une gtx 1060 6Go(290€) à une GTX 1070 (440€).
De mémoire,  la config ducky d'origine a au moins pris 150€ pour être à 900€ aujourd'hui......

un retour?

----------


## moimadmax

Au risque de faire appel au captain Obvious, pourquoi est-ce étonnant que les Ryzen 5 soient livrés avec un ventirad ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Les magazines ne sont plus distribués sur ePresse (ou en numérique en général). [...] Pour Canard PC Hardware, une solution arrive, mais pas tout de suite.


Oh non.... Puisse cette solution arriver vite ! Je suis a l'étranger, le numérique était mon seul accès a CPC HW !
Je suis tristesse.  ::cry::

----------


## znokiss

Tiens-donc, quand j'étais à l'étranger, j'avais l'abo papier et je recevais le mag sans soucis. 3 à 5 jours après la France, mais rien de grave.

----------


## Wulfstan

En tout cas, de la boutique tu peux t'abonner dans n'importe quel pays (Corée du Nord y compris). Pas sûr que le magazine arrive entier ou que tu sois le premier à lire l’exemplaire reçu, mais au moins c'est faisable moyennant le surcoût des frais postaux.

----------


## Chaudard

Moi j'ai une question m'sieur TB!

Pour tester les SAV des sites marchands, il fallait avoir acheté un truc défectueux....du coup t'as fait comment? t'as commandé et retourné des pieces fonctionnelles jusqu'a ce que tu tombe sur une qui casse? t'as commandé des processeurs que t'as malmené en voltage et frequence, sans ventirad? t'as acheté des trucs reputés pour claquer (des alims advance? :D)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Moi j'ai une question m'sieur TB!
> 
> Pour tester les SAV des sites marchands, il fallait avoir acheté un truc défectueux....du coup t'as fait comment? t'as commandé et retourné des pieces fonctionnelles jusqu'a ce que tu tombe sur une qui casse? t'as commandé des processeurs que t'as malmené en voltage et frequence, sans ventirad? t'as acheté des trucs reputés pour claquer (des alims advance? :D)


Très bonne question ! Ça m'intéresse aussi de savoir les dessous d'une enquête.

----------


## Dark Fread

Si vous avez dit des bêtises sur les lunettes, je vais vous latter #opticieninside

----------


## ducon

Pa ni pwoblem :

----------


## sofien

Bonjour, je cherche a me procurer le CPC Hardware N°33 notamment pour son enquête sur les meilleurs sites de vente de matériel sur le net.
Malheureusement le site https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/ n'est toujours pas actif donc aucun moyen de le commander ici.

Quelqu'un connait il un autre moyen de se procurer ce magasine sur une autre boutique ?

----------


## ducon

La page 20 du dernier numéro de la revue Sciences & pseudo-sciences cite ce CPC hardware sur une page, à propos de la lumière bleue.

----------


## sofien

La page boutique de presse non stop n'existe plus.
Quelqu'un sur Lyon peut il me vendre son magasine numéro 33 ?

----------

